# 4 different brands of HPT negative ultrasound?



## babyin2014 (Jan 19, 2014)

I was diagnosed with pcos based on my physical symptoms *thick manly hair facial and leg hairs, irregular periods anywhere from 35-50+ days apart* I've had tests done to find out if I have any sort of thyroid condition and my test all come back normal except for my progesterone level being low and testosterone level being high which is causing the excessive hair growth. so my gyno suggested I lose some weight for starters, which I have done in the past year I've lost about 15 pounds which isn't the most I've lost before... my weight fluctuates up and down.. sometimes I lose and sometimes I gain all depending on my stress level (I lose weight) or depression (I gain weight) anyways to make a long story short I took 4 different pregnancy test all came back positive in less then 3mins went to the e.r. due to unbearable uterine pains mainly on the left side. the doc at the e.r. ran a few test for infections and pregnancy all came back negative.. I don't have any infections but their test comes back negative then the doc requested that I get an ultrasound done. had a transvaginal ultrasound as well as ultrasound on the uterus. they didn't find any sac or anything abnormal except that my endometrium lining is thick.. but didn't tell me how thick it was.. I might want to add that one of the pregnancy test that I did take that confirmed my pregnancy is a clearblue advanced pregnancy test that provides the positive and how many weeks you are if you are pregnant... the clear blue test stated I am positively pregnant and provided me with a window of being 1-2 weeks pregnant meaning I'm just about 3-4weeks estimated. but why is the hospitals test showing I'm not and the utrasound doesn't show anything.. is it cause I'm too early to even have a sac or could an ovarian cyst cause a number of different brands of pregnancy test to come back positive? (which is a rarity but according to american pregnancy association it is possible) which I find is odd cause the ultrasound tech and doc didn't find any cyst as they view the ultrasound neither did the radiologist state anything out of the ordinary other then the thickened endometrium lining. somehow I feel like I'm going


----------



## Roygbiv (Feb 23, 2013)

You should have asked them for a blood test not a urine test. That would show definitively if you are pregnant. 
I had a positive urine test. Then a positive blood test. The level was 1800. So they were sure they'd see something on the transvaginal scan. There was nothing there. So they told me it was ectopic. I wasn't in agreement with this. I told them it was just very early. But they were SURE at that level of hormone (from the blood test) they'd see something. Long story short, 10 days later, went back. There was a sac. And no ectopic pregnancy. 
So you could just be very early in your pregnancy. And the test they used may have limited accuracy (need a high level of hormone to show a positive). AND - this is an assumption - if you didn't go there first thing in the morning and have been peeling and drinking all day the urine would be diluted. So even less likely to show up a positive. Particularly if you are very early. 
I would go back and request a blood test. And take it from there. If it's negative that's sad.  . But if it's positive have another scan 10 days after the first one.


----------



## Puglover1980 (Mar 7, 2013)

Have you had any bleeding? If you did four different tests and they all came back positive, I'd say you're pregnant. I assume A&E just had you pee on a stick. The tests you used are likely to be more sensitive than the ones they use at A&E - as the previous poster notes, they _should_ have measured the HCG in your blood, as this is the most reliable test for pregnancy. The only thing that can cause a pregnancy test to show a positive result is HCG in the urine. To have HCG in the urine, you must have an implanted embryo secreting HCG.

The first sign of pregnancy that can be visualised on an ultrasound scan is the gestational sac. The earliest this can be seen is around 4w3d. So it's definitely possible that it was simply too early for anything to be seen by the ultrasound at A&E.

If I were you I would do another test with first morning urine in the next couple of days, preferably a First Response Early Response as these are the best (in my opinion). If the result is positive, it's up to you what you do. If you've had more pain in the interim, go back to A&E and demand further investigations. Hopefully you'd be far enough along by this point to confirm with an ultrasound the location of the pregnancy (i.e. confirming the pregnancy is situated in the right place as opposed to being ectopic). If you haven't had any more pain, go to your GP to get the pregnancy registered/get referred for midwife care and take it from there.

All the best. x


----------

